# Drive is Not Accessible: Data Error (Cyclic Redundancy Check)



## harrishmrv

My 1TB Seagate Free agent GoFlex has some error in opening the disk.

First it asks me to format the drive before being able to use it. Of course, I won't format it because its full of data. After that cancelling that dialog, an error message will appear saying: "Drive is Not Accessible: Data Error (Cyclic Redundancy Check)".

I have 800 GB of files(photos and doc) which is worth able. Kindly help me in retrieving the data.

I dint try "chkdsk G: /f /r" as it would delete some files from bad sector.


----------



## pip22

Files on bad sectors could be corrupted anyway so I wouldn't let that stop you doing an error check, in any case you may be better off doing that anyway since at present you can't access any files on it at all.

It's very unwise to save important data on only one hard drive. It's also unwise to continue using a hard drive if you know it has bad sectors which keep multiplying - a sure sign of imminent failure.

You may want to test the drive with _Seagate SeaTools for Windows_ using the 'Long' test. Click 'Downloads' on this page: SeaTools | Seagate


----------



## daniel22

Yeah I agree, I had a similar problem and had to format it in the end.
__________________
IT Support Kent


----------



## spunk.funk

*CRC *errors are caused by bad sectors or because the drive is not communicating with the computer. You can remove the HDD from the Seagate enclosure and attach it via USB Adapter, or put it in another USB Enclosure with a power adapter, as the logic board inside the enclosure may be failing. Then run *chkdsk /F *on the drive to Check for Errors on the drive. 
How To Open Seagate Free-Agent Go Drive 2.5 in - YouTube


----------



## harrishmrv

Thank you to all for their comments. I tried to check how many sectors are affected by *chkdsk H:*, which showed 2 sectors are affected. After which I tried with *chkdsk /F*, which resolved the problem. And now I can access data and copy to disk. 

One more thing is that will the problem affects the disk in future?


----------



## spunk.funk

Bad Sectors happen as the HDD degrades and it begins to wears out. Yes, more bad sectors will happen eventually. Just Run *chkdsk /R* on the H: drive every once in a while to extend it's life.


----------



## harrishmrv

Thank you, I will follow the steps. Still I have warranty for the HDD, do I can ask for a replacement HDD for Data Error reason with the dealer?


----------



## spunk.funk

Yes! If you have had the drive for more then 30 days you cannot return it to the store. But you can *R*eturn *M*erchandise* A*uthorization the drive back to Seagate. They will send you a refurbished one in 6-8 weeks after they receive the bad drive.


----------



## harrishmrv

Thank you very much. Will check with the Dealer.


----------

